
402: Payment Required - nmcfarl
https://medium.com/@humphd/402-payment-required-95bc72f06fcd
======
nmcfarl
Here's an old hacker news discussion about the 402 code in the spec which is
fairly interesting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7857236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7857236)

